#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  AGA Report 3 (Orifice Metering

## abubaker1975

Hi All



I am looking for API Report 3 (for orifice metering). If anyone has the said standard please share. I very much need it.

Thank you and regardsSee More: AGA Report 3 (Orifice Metering

----------


## shakmed

Dear abubaker !!!

I think u need this : 

*AGA 3 Section 3_Part 2 (rev 2000)*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Dear Shakmed,

Great post, if u have other parts, please share for aga 3 or 9, or 12

----------


## shakmed

> Dear Shakmed,
> 
> Great post, if u have other parts, please share for aga 3 or 9, or 12



Dear amshah  !!!

Happy to share this ....

*AGA Report 9 - USM, 2nd Edition, April 2007*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AND

*AGA Report 5 -  Fuel Gas Energy Metering*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Others are requested to share other AGA Publications too.

----------


## amshah

Thanks buddy Great post

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

Pipe Flow Advisor 2009:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> Pipe Flow Advisor 2009:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link does'nt work dear. Posters are expected to check the link first before posting !!!!!!

----------


## amshah

Can any one have Aga Report Three all other parts then shared Part II

----------


## sambun

> Dear amshah  !!!
> 
> Happy to share this ....
> 
> *AGA Report 9 - USM, 2nd Edition, April 2007*
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## idhrisdhariq

Hi, Any of you guys help me to know about Orifice calculation. Practical method like how to calculate as an consultant-job, and manually step by step method. If you hav guidance book for this, plz post it. I need it.

thnx

----------


## Monstrr

> Hi, Any of you guys help me to know about Orifice calculation. Practical method like how to calculate as an consultant-job, and manually step by step method. If you hav guidance book for this, plz post it. I need it.
> 
> thnx



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

some body share in ifile or mega upload please.

----------


## shakmed

> some body share in ifile or mega upload please.



Here is a very useful document Monstrr has shared, indeed. Non *share* users, here it goes for you.

*Hand Calculation Method for Orifice Design* 0.735 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AGA Report 3 (Orifice Metering

----------


## mrz198

hi
 anyone can share AGA Report No.7(Measurement of Natural Gas by Turbine Meter ) ?
Please .......

----------


## amshah

can some one share 

1. AGA Report No. 3, Orifice Metering of Natural Gas Part 2: Specification and Installation Requirements (2000)
3. AGA Report No. 3, Orifice Metering of Natural Gas Part 1: General Equations & Uncertainty Guidelines (1990)
2. AGA Report No. 3, Orifice Metering of Natural Gas Part 3: Natural Gas Applications (1992)
4. AGA Report No. 3, Orifice Metering of Natural Gas Part 4: Background, Development Implementation Procedure (1992)
5. Gas Measurement Manuals - Part 3: Orifice Meters

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## shfsart

Hi,
Can someone share the latest version of AGA reports and standards?
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## betoasaber

Aga 3 link is dead!!!!!
Reload please

----------


## mhrizadi

please reupload the link is dead

----------


## Nabilia

I have part 2

AGA 3 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurements Orifice Meters Specification and Installation Requirements Report No. 3, Part 2 2000 (MPMS 14.3.2).pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here's the rest in API MPMS Chapter 14

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

AGA3 all parts please

----------


## orbawy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please re-upload again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## servidor

hi nabilia can you upload report 5 please

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,



Could you upload to 4shared? thank youSee More: AGA Report 3 (Orifice Metering

----------


## Yanwarta

dear nabilia
link is dead, could you please upload again?

thank

----------


## kicsrules

is there any link update ?

----------


## aidini

Dear Nabilia,

Could you please re-share the 14.3.2 ?

----------


## aidini

Dear Nabilia,

Could you please re-share the 14.3.2 ?

----------


## Vikman

Hi all,

Can you please share AGA XQ1201 AGA Report No. 3 Part 1 (ed 09/01/2012) ?

Thank you for your support.

----------


## romeo1412

Could you please re-share the 14.3.2 ?

----------


## nutcha

Thank a lot for sharing

----------


## Monstrr

API MPMS 14.3.2 Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters
Part 2Specification and Installation Requirements

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oktobyanto

any body has AGA 3 Part 1 and 2 please...

----------


## amaliachibi

Any one has AGA Report No. 9, 2022? Please upload or mail to kernamalia@yahoo.com

----------

